# Bad breath!!!



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bleck
My dogs have death breath.

I know it's their food.
They were eating Nutro High Energy.
I switched them to Blue Buffalo and they ate 10 of the 15lbs out of the bag, but the last 5 lbs, they would NOT touch. 
However.......the bad breath went away, when I switched dog foods.

They are back on the Nutro (because they will eat it) and the death breath is back.

They do not have plaque build up on their teeth.
I give them "Old Mother Hubbard Original Assortment" dog biscuits (when they come in from making potty outside). They drink bottled water.

What can I do to make their death breath go away??


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Is it possible they are eating their waste?
Sometimes dogs will...especially if they are not properly digesting the food given.
Dunno why you're giving them bottled water but hey..to each their own.
my daughters dog has this issue...it came down to an ok you need to walk your dog so she can eliminate and not leave her outside in the pen with the other dogs to do her business.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My two that I got when they were tiny puppies also have bad breath. I know they don't eat their waste. They don't have tarter. When we got them they were on Eukanuba puppie food and we switched them to TOWTW. Didn't help.

Honey's is so bad it will make you gag. Peanut's is not as bad but still bad. When they were 8 wks. old their breath was horrible and I know they didn't have tarter then.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I started using this stuff (after researching and reading various reviews). I am happy with the results and ordering more. It has helped Shep's breath. It has not completely removed all bad breath but there is a noticeable improvement. 
http://www.jefferspet.com/triple-pet-plaque-off/camid/PET/cp/0029815/


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

They get bottled water because we are on a well, and it has a lot of iron in it. We all drink bottled water, and whatever is left in the bottles that the kids don't drink, I pour in the dish........I know, it sounds over the top, and it probably is....but I am concerned that the high iron content will reek havoc on their organs. 

They don't eat their do do. They are walked on a leash, so there is no way for them to 'sneak' and eat waste. 

Maybe I can 'mix' their food with something else.....that way they are not getting 100% 'bad breath' food? Oy....high maintenance dogs!!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

The corn, the beet pulp or the soybean oil in the food could be the issue. Why not at least try switching them to a chicken and rice without corn, beet pulp or soybean oil it (read the label- I see this one is advertised to have "no ground yellow corn" in it- yet it does have corn gluten meal in it. This is actually a very poor food with fillers of corn gluten meal and rice bran as well as beet pulp and soybean oil.

Chicken Meal, Ground Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Rice Bran, Chicken, Natural Flavors, Salt, Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E),....

If your going to go with Nutro, then at least go for the best of what they have....the lamb and rice in the dark green bag. Personally, I would not give nutro and it is not on my list of choices for puppy buyers who choose to feed kibble. Taste of the Wild or the Blue Buffalo Wilderness is cheaper than the blue buffalo chicken and rice or the nutro when you factor in how much is fed, the fact you will have less clean up and the reduced odor and less vet visits for allergies and such. TOTW is available at Tractor supply company and is now on sale. Switch slowly...replacing a 1/4 c of the old food with the new each day.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Bad breath can be impacted anal glands or tonsillitis.


----------

